#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-10-02
<serafino97> c'è qualcuno?
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-10-05
<hrasher> weilà
<hrasher> ce qualcuno?
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2019-10-04
 * depecher brb
